

#ifdef Considered Harmful [pdf] - gnosis
http://www.chris-lott.org/resources/cstyle/ifdefs.pdf

======
beagle3
Please add (1992) to title (that's the year it is from). Things haven't
changed that much since, but ... it's good to put things in context.

~~~
gnosis
Sorry, but too much time has passed since the submission for HN's interface to
let me edit the title any more.

